# Kaplan Mechanical Study Guides



## Tplot12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone used the Kaplan books (i.e. study guide, problem sets, practice exam etc.) during their study? And if so, are they helpful (or more helpful than the MERM and corresponding books)? I just got an ad in the mail the other day and I was just curious if anyone has used these study guides.


----------



## HVACstevie (Jan 13, 2009)

Tplot12 said:


> Has anyone used the Kaplan books (i.e. study guide, problem sets, practice exam etc.) during their study? And if so, are they helpful (or more helpful than the MERM and corresponding books)? I just got an ad in the mail the other day and I was just curious if anyone has used these study guides.


Having researched the book and then passing the ME PE in oct. '08 I suggest sticking to the MERM, lindeburg practice problems and most importantly the NCEES practice exam.

Based on the "look inside" on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Engineeri...k/dp/1419516507

it looks like the problems are geared towards students. The questions aren't in multiple choice format and the questions seem more focused on theory than on practice.

But if you have the cash, I don't think it would hurt to have. But don't replace the MERM, Lindeburg problems or the NCEES exam with it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

Tplot12 said:


> Has anyone used the Kaplan books (i.e. study guide, problem sets, practice exam etc.) during their study? And if so, are they helpful (or more helpful than the MERM and corresponding books)? I just got an ad in the mail the other day and I was just curious if anyone has used these study guides.


I used the electrical Kaplan books for my studying, and I would rate them Grade A Useless. The problems are WAY harder than what you will see on the exam, which just caused me to be pessimistic about my chances of passing. The study guide is not very helpful since it contains about the same information as the EERM, and it a much more confusing structure. And the practice exam, again, is nothing like the real exam. I would skip it and spend your money on more useful resources...but then again, the Mechanical books may be better.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 14, 2009)

I stuck with the MERM and the problems book, all of the mechanical 6 minute solutions books, the lindberg sample exam and the NCEES sample exam. Those worked for me, I felt very prepared for the exam.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 16, 2009)

When I took the exam, I kinda went on a reference rampage and picked up everything I could. I got a copy of the Kaplan sample exam for Mechanical. It is shit. The problems are not set up similar to the exam. There are multi part questions that build on previous answers. The diagrams are bad. In general it looks like it was just slapped together with no regard in helping someone pass the exam. Stick with PPI stuff and NCEES stuff.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with Shaggy. I took and passed the ME PE (Machine Design) in April 2008. As a final tune-up for the exam, I was going to take the Kaplan exam as another simulated exam. I went through about 3 problems and decided that they weren't very good. Thus, I just used the extra time reviewing the Lindeburg and NCEES stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Tplot12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I will be steering clear of the Kaplan guides! Thanks again!


----------



## Indyeng (Jul 29, 2009)

Tplot12 said:


> Has anyone used the Kaplan books (i.e. study guide, problem sets, practice exam etc.) during their study? And if so, are they helpful (or more helpful than the MERM and corresponding books)? I just got an ad in the mail the other day and I was just curious if anyone has used these study guides.


I have a friend who used them and liked them (passed). The more sample problems you can get your hands on, the better. He got a discount through the ASME. Like 20% off.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 30, 2009)

Indyeng said:


> I have a friend who used them and liked them (passed). The more sample problems you can get your hands on, the better. He got a discount through the ASME. Like 20% off.



Yeah... I thought the same when I was digging up study materials.... and then I tried the problems. I wouldn't recommend them if they were free. They are not representative of test problems at all. Its not that they're hard, just crappy. They are slapped together, they build on previous questions (the test doesn't), and the diagrams look like they were drawn on MS Word. i.e. Crap. Stick with PPI and NCEES.


----------

